# NY International Restaurant and Foodservice Show- Day 2



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;49ujFlB8Vt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49ujFlB8Vt8[/video]


----------



## schanop (Mar 4, 2013)

Not available


----------



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2013)

yup... seems there were some uploading problems...bound to happen when working from my cell phone... working on fixing it now


----------



## JBroida (Mar 5, 2013)

finally got it to work... sorry for the delay
[video=youtube;cNxcEanz1js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNxcEanz1js[/video]


----------



## cgul629 (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice video - was worth the wait! The knives all look great, but that first lacquerware saya just blew me away.


----------



## Beohbe (Mar 5, 2013)

cgul629 said:


> Very nice video - was worth the wait! The knives all look great, but that first lacquerware saya just blew me away.



Same, really lovin the lacquer ware stuff. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## heldentenor (Mar 5, 2013)

Occasionally I'll see a work of functional craftsmanship that makes me happy to know that it exists despite it conveying the message that I will never be worthy to use it. I felt that way a lot watching this video!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2013)

Jon, thanks for sharing those stunning works of art!


----------

